# New Channels Coming?



## djclayatthez (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Well, I just switched over to Dish Network this week.  I just got rid of my DirecTv service... over prised, good for nothing liars... Plain and simple. Anyways....

I've been reading over the internet of a few new channels that Dish Network will be adding, but I was wondering what is the future programming? Will we see Fuel, Ovation, FitTV, LOGO, Lifetime Real Women, BET on Jazz, MHD (MTV/VH1's Music:High Definition) and Chiller any time soon? 

I'm a channel whore, and want every channel, I know... But I would like to see a few of those added...

Anyone know of them adding any of those?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Given that Dish Network doesn't carry half of those channels in SD, you may be disappointed. The only HD channel in there is MHD; the rest aren't available in HD. Unlike DIRECTV, Dish Network probably isn't going to carry HD channels that aren't HD.


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

I would like to get the chiller channel.What is Fuel? Is that some kind of music channel or something?


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

djclayatthez said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well, I just switched over to Dish Network this week.  I just got rid of my DirecTv service... over prised, good for nothing liars... Plain and simple. Anyways....
> 
> ...


I have bad news for you. These are channels that D* (Directv for the new members) carries not E*. I hope you knew that when you switched (not that E* is a worse service but if channels are important go with a service that carries them). By the way Chiller is a D* exclusive right now. Also D* just launched their new HD satellite today which means some of those channels you mentioned (MHD, Chiller and I believe Fuel will be in HD soon). Again good luck!


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

harsh said:


> Given that Dish Network doesn't carry half of those channels in SD, you may be disappointed. The only HD channel in there is MHD; the rest aren't available in HD. Unlike DIRECTV, Dish Network probably isn't going to carry HD channels that aren't HD.


??? I never get you harsh? What do you mean that D* is carrying channels that are not HD? A little jealous? Not that E* is not a good service but I need my NFL and MLB sports packages which E* has not decided to carry because of money. I know it seems cruel but I think E* need to start spending money on getting more of that sports customer. D* does a good job of that, E* IMHO does not.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

convem24 said:


> What do you mean that D* is carrying channels that are not HD?


D* isn't currently fudging any HD channels. In the future, D* will be claiming to carry The Weather Channel in HD, but according to TWC, D* will be upconverting the SD feed. Here is an article about it: http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6437614.html (paragraph 6)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Guys, it is obvious from the question that the channel list is the few channels D* has that E* has not added. Hopefully he had better reasons to come to E* than those few channels.

E* still has more channels for the money. If they happen to be missing the one channel you can't live without there are other providers with less channels that may carry that one instead. Just a fact of life.

I do not know of a single carrier that carries EVERY channel available. Do you?


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I don't care if they add any new channels because most of them are 20 minutes of commercials a hour and infomercials. Why are we paying money to watch commercials but anyway the one channel they should add which is ad free is PBS Sprout.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

djclayatthez said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will we see Fuel, Ovation, FitTV, LOGO, Lifetime Real Women, BET on Jazz, MHD (MTV/VH1's Music:High Definition) and Chiller any time soon?
> 
> ...


I think I just read on here or over on Sat Guys that Lifetime Real Women was leaving soon or is now gone from E*. I don't know for sure never watched it.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

harsh said:


> D* isn't currently fudging any HD channels. In the future, D* will be claiming to carry The Weather Channel in HD, but according to TWC, D* will be upconverting the SD feed. Here is an article about it: http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6437614.html (paragraph 6)


You are misleadingly suggesting that this is some underhanded technical or broadcast deficiency on D*'s part. Crud, TWC will initially be originated in SD.

From your link: "The Weather Channel HD will launch with DirecTV in September 2007. However, it won't be true HD at first. Wilson said the direct-broadcast satellite operator will upconvert the standard-definition feed until the network's HD studio comes online."

What the blazes is wrong with that?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Lifetime Real Women was never on E*.

There was a dispute with Lifetime over the channel that led to the other Lifetime channels being pulled completely from the system for some time. When they returned Lifetime Movies ended up at a higher tier and Oxygen was added. (I would not call that a win for Lifetime.)

D* has the channels listed ... perhaps E* will add them some year but I would not hold my breath. There are only one or two channels on that list that have a regular demand on the forums (Logo being the most requested on that list).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> From your link: "The Weather Channel HD will launch with DirecTV in September 2007. However, it won't be true HD at first. Wilson said the direct-broadcast satellite operator will upconvert the standard-definition feed until the network's HD studio comes online."
> 
> What the blazes is wrong with that?


When people have a HD channel on their system they expect it to be in HD. NOT a SD channel upconverted. What is the point of adding the channel in 24/7 SD upconvert?

Other channels have eased into HD by upconverting their own signals and delivering a mostly upconvert network to the satellite/cable companies. But some of their programming is in actual HD. The Weather Channel "HD" does not fit that pattern. It would be better to wait until _some_ HD was on the HD channel than brag about adding a 24/7 SD upconvert.


----------



## Terry K (Sep 13, 2006)

James Long said:


> When people have a HD channel on their system they expect it to be in HD. NOT a SD channel upconverted. What is the point of adding the channel in 24/7 SD upconvert?
> 
> Other channels have eased into HD by upconverting their own signals and delivering a mostly upconvert network to the satellite/cable companies. But some of their programming is in actual HD. The Weather Channel "HD" does not fit that pattern. It would be better to wait until _some_ HD was on the HD channel than brag about adding a 24/7 SD upconvert.


In the case of The Weather Channel that's because its how they're sending D* the feed!


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

harsh said:


> D* isn't currently fudging any HD channels. In the future, D* will be claiming to carry The Weather Channel in HD, but according to TWC, D* will be upconverting the SD feed. Here is an article about it: http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6437614.html (paragraph 6)


harsh - I saw the article. The channel will be upconverted but again that is not D*'s fault. Yes I am not happy about a channel like TWC being up converted until early next year but I don't know if D* subs actually watch a lot of TWC.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Terry K said:


> In the case of The Weather Channel that's because its how they're sending D* the feed!


But WHY CARRY IT unless there is some HD on the feed (other than upconvert)?

It doesn't matter who starts the fraud ... D* is lying to the customers when they deliver a SD channel in HD and call it "HD". The same would apply to TNT HD's stretch-o-vision hours ... but at least the channel has some HD sourced content. A&E and other "HD" channels also have a lot of upconvert but most make it easy to notice by leaving the aspect ratio alone and showing it with pillars.

If TWC HD is shown with bars or other identifying marks that make it clear that it is an SD upconvert it won't be a total fraud. But if they try to pull a stretch-o-vision or crop to "fill the screen" fraud is an appropriate word.


convem24 said:


> The channel will be upconverted but again that is not D*'s fault.


They may not be responsible for the channel not being in HD but they will be responsible for passing it of as a HD channel to their customers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> But WHY CARRY IT unless there is some HD on the feed (other than upconvert)?


Agreed... If it is only an upconvert, and no HD for a while... a better choice would be to change the compression/resolution settings on the current SD feed and up that to full 640x480 or so quality. That would give everyone a better picture, at way less than the bandwidth of an HD station.

Unless and until there is some significant quantity of HD on a channel, there is no point in launching it just to say you have an "HD" channel.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> You are misleadingly suggesting that this is some underhanded technical or broadcast deficiency on D*'s part.


If they are touting TWC HD as one of the channels that they are going to add in September, then they are participating in something entirely underhanded and misleading. It may well look better than the other rendition that everyone gets, but the content won't be any different and it most certainly won't be HD.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

sharklover said:


> I would like to get the chiller channel.What is Fuel? Is that some kind of music channel or something?


Fuel is an awesome X style sports channel. Covers skateboarding, snowboarding, surfing and stuff like that. My boys and I watch it all the time. I can't wait until we get it in HD. Hope this helps.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

braven said:


> Fuel is an awesome X style sports channel. Covers skateboarding, snowboarding, surfing and stuff like that. My boys and I watch it all the time. I can't wait until we get it in HD. Hope this helps.


You mean you don't watch RushHD now? That channel is the same thing already in HD


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

projectorguru said:


> You mean you don't watch RushHD now? That channel is the same thing already in HD


Nope, D* doesn't carry it.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

eteh smot asked oen i hink is yes EVRYOEN WHNT OS E IT EVEN TOETH AMAYROTIY TO SE YANEKE LOOSE JEJEJE
ETHCOMAST PHILY
MAVTV NA LAL TORHERSN
THEM MOVIE CHANEL


KLOGO IS ETH CHAENNL MSO PEOPLE HATE 
tahtsoud isapera


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

harsh said:


> If they are touting TWC HD as one of the channels that they are going to add in September, then they are participating in something entirely underhanded and misleading ...


Oh nonsense and drivel. 

Again, from *your* link, "The Weather Channel HD will launch with DirecTV in September 2007. However, it won't be true HD at first. Wilson said the direct-broadcast satellite operator will upconvert the standard-definition feed until the network's HD studio comes online."

E* is getting in at ground zero with a new offering. Quit trolling. :nono2:


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

convem24 said:


> Not that E* is not a good service but I need my NFL and MLB sports packages which E* has not decided to carry because of money. Ie of that sports customer. D* does a good job of that, E* IMHO does not.


If you really want NFL Sunday Ticket on E* then bug the NFL.. It what THE NFL that decided that D* should be an exclusive provider, this is a dead issue at least until the end of the current contract.

MLB OTOH is a money issue (not to mention that E* still does not carry YES, which is a major feed for the MLBEI).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> Again, from *your* link, "The Weather Channel HD will launch with DirecTV in September 2007. However, it won't be true HD at first. Wilson said the direct-broadcast satellite operator will upconvert the standard-definition feed until the network's HD studio comes online."
> 
> E* is getting in at ground zero with a new offering. Quit trolling. :nono2:


Huh? The quote is about D* your statement is about E*.
There is no sign that E* will be adding this channel before it is really HD.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Weather Channel in HD??? Not until HSN is HD! 

Channels like these should just stay SD and let the viewer's displays upconvert rather than having the broadcasters "fake" HD for HD's sake. Broadcasting an SD channel unconverted is a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Then again, it is easier to add a SD converted to HD than explain why it hasn't been added to millions of customers being duped by one's competition. If D* adds TWC E* may just add it anyways. 

HSN in HD isn't too far off. It won't be the last channel to convert to be sure!


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

James Long said:


> HSN in HD isn't too far off. It won't be the last channel to convert to be sure!


I wonder if $19.95 diamonelles in HD still look just like real diamonds. Sorry, I couldn't resist.

Seriously, E* has yet to announce. However, I haven't seen D* really add any too many new channels lacking on E*. When those new channels come online (HBO, Discovery, CNN, etc.) this fall, we'll see who carries.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Michael P said:


> If you really want NFL Sunday Ticket on E* then bug the NFL.. It what THE NFL that decided that D* should be an exclusive provider, this is a dead issue at least until the end of the current contract.


Yep. I am always surprised to hear people complain on this one... since NFL has been a DirecTV exclusive for years. It should not be a surprise to anyone, so I always figured people who wanted that pack are already with DirecTV and its a done deal.

Personally, and this is NOT a slam at DirecTV... but based on the price asked for the NFL package... I wouldn't buy it even if it were available. I would love to see all the NFL games, and be able to switch to out-of-market when there is a more competitive game elsewhere... but not at the prices being asked... so I don't really feel I am missing anything by Dish not having it available.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Michael P said:


> If you really want NFL Sunday Ticket on E* then bug the NFL.. It what THE NFL that decided that D* should be an exclusive provider, this is a dead issue at least until the end of the current contract.
> 
> MLB OTOH is a money issue (not to mention that E* still does not carry YES, which is a major feed for the MLBEI).


Just to clarify if D* paid 7 million a year for MLB EI and E* could not justify the expense how to you expect E* to shill out 70 million a year for NLF Sunday Ticket? D* decided a long time a go to pay for NFL Sunday Ticket at a premium so they can differentiate themselves from the competition as a sports centered entertainment company. E* has dissappointed a fair amount of sports fans. I think they need to put their money where there mouth is.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Considering who's money they are spending E* is doing OK ... still adding customers at a slightly faster rate than D* (even with regular predictions of E*'s demise by those who disagree with the management). E* decided not to be the high price leader of satellite ... sometimes that means saying no to a channel that is overcharging. When is the last time D* turned down a channel due to rate issues?

Yet somehow E* manages to have more channels than D* ... HBO Comedy and Latino instead of a second HBO Family, two more MAX channels, Showtime Beyond and TMC Xtra East/West. Starz! Cinema East/West and Starz! Family. There are even four AT250 channels that D* won't touch (plus five Latino interest AT200 channels). Instead of going with overpriced sports and other channels E* goes a different way.

And they survive and thrive, despite disappointing people.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

E* may have alienated some sports fans, however, I read somewhere that E*s net quarterly subscriber gain increased more than D*. So, I guess if that is true, then the limited or lack of sports packages has little or no impact on the new subscriber base.


----------



## ItaliaVP (Jul 10, 2007)

While not the most demanded of channels, I was just wondering if BBC World had any chance of being added to E* anytime soon. I believe the only current carrier of BBC World in the US is Cablevision.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ItaliaVP said:


> While not the most demanded of channels, I was just wondering if BBC World had any chance of being added to E* anytime soon. I believe the only current carrier of BBC World in the US is Cablevision.


Athough I'd love to get BBC World, it's probably a year away. I hate the trash news channels.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

ItaliaVP said:


> While not the most demanded of channels, I was just wondering if BBC World had any chance of being added to E* anytime soon. I believe the only current carrier of BBC World in the US is Cablevision.


Verizon Fios offers BBC World on channel 92.


----------



## ItaliaVP (Jul 10, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Athough I'd love to get BBC World, it's probably a year away. I hate the trash news channels.


Is there a reason why it would be a year? (bearing mind Im a satellite newbie)


----------



## ItaliaVP (Jul 10, 2007)

Hound said:


> Verizon Fios offers BBC World on channel 92.


I stand corrected :lol:


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

BBC World is also coming to Cox in northern Virginia August 1:

http://www.cox.com/fairfax/new_channels_2007.asp


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

Wonder if it might be added (SD) as part of the MTVHD acquisition?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

harsh said:


> Given that Dish Network doesn't carry half of those channels in SD, you may be disappointed. The only HD channel in there is MHD; the rest aren't available in HD. Unlike DIRECTV, Dish Network probably isn't going to carry HD channels that aren't HD.


And, of course, MHD is one of the 7 HD channels announced by Dish for Aug 15/Sep 1.,


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

sevral people are in dish and not on directv just becuse we hate logo

dish woudl loose eral cutumer if they add logo 

NO LOGO PLESE


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Aransay said:


> sevral people are in dish and not on directv just becuse we hate logo
> 
> dish woudl loose eral cutumer if they add logo
> 
> NO LOGO PLESE


 What would you do if EVERY company carried Logo? As long as it's a'la carte - nobody is forcing you to subscribe to it, let alone watch it.

If you think E* will not carry a channel because of customer churn over carrying a channel, you are partially correct. What E* will do is carry it but hide it from the EPG's of those who do not want to see it.

Remember when Al Jazeera announced an English service? Posters here and elsewhere were ready to tar and feather Charlie. So no English Al Jazeera, plus the Arabic version disappeared from the EPG of non subscribers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Based upon my admittedly low understanding of Logo's content, I doubt I would ever watch it... but I don't understand people being potentially mad if it were available. Don't watch if you don't like it. There are lots of channels I know I will never watch on Dish right now... and it doesn't bother me at all not to watch them. It is in fact quite easy not to watch a channel.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Based upon my admittedly low understanding of Logo's content, I doubt I would ever watch it... but I don't understand people being potentially mad if it were available. Don't watch if you don't like it. There are lots of channels I know I will never watch on Dish right now... and it doesn't bother me at all not to watch them. It is in fact quite easy not to watch a channel.


teh rpvoe of the kdin os ituion si that lgo altin ameria disspead itneh stign rpoces seral user trheten sky xio tocanel ebcuse i was th secon gay chanel ade,

logot qwas retries
gchanel steakl hte unfurtnaly,

ii dorpepd skyemxico givng a soen o myr edon the cinlsuion fothart koduin of servcies,


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'd like to think that E* customers are less intolerant than D* customers and would allow Logo to exist and just lock and hide it like the rest of the services they don't like (which vary by household).

What are the D* customers who left D* allegedly over Logo supposed to do? Go back to D*? If both systems have the channel they don't have much of a choice (other than turning off satellite).

If it is ever added it will just be one of the less popular niche channels that E* has. No reason to panic. Just lock it out.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Based upon my admittedly low understanding of Logo's content, I doubt I would ever watch it... but I don't understand people being potentially mad if it were available. Don't watch if you don't like it. There are lots of channels I know I will never watch on Dish right now... and it doesn't bother me at all not to watch them. It is in fact quite easy not to watch a channel.


I wouldn't mind having Logo. For people who object to it, hide it.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

Aransay said:


> teh rpvoe of the kdin os ituion si that lgo altin ameria disspead itneh stign rpoces seral user trheten sky xio tocanel ebcuse i was th secon gay chanel ade,
> 
> logot qwas retries
> gchanel steakl hte unfurtnaly,
> ...


translation anyone?


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

grooves12 said:


> translation anyone?


I'm not sure there is one!


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

reddice said:


> I don't care if they add any new channels because most of them are 20 minutes of commercials a hour and infomercials. Why are we paying money to watch commercials but anyway the one channel they should add which is ad free is PBS Sprout.


Yeah this is one major reason for me holding up a switch to Dish Network. This and the fact I really like my HR20 box and am unfamilliar with the 622.


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

Any prospect on *Dish Network* (or* DirecTV* for that matter) adding the *Mountain West Conference*'s sports network ("*The mtn*.) any time soon? I know that it is currently only available on cable in the states that have *MWC* member schools.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

reddice said:


> Why are we paying money to watch commercials but anyway the one channel they should add which is ad free is PBS Sprout.


You're confusing PBS Kids Sprout with PBS Kids. Sprout has always had ads.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

I'd be very happy if Dish added Logo. Channels I don't want to see don't go in my favorites list, it's simple isn't it? Why on earth would I want to see Playboy, Ten, Exstasy etc. Now if there was a PlayGIRL channel....... I don't have many sports channels in my list either. That's what it's for. Selective Viewing... but giving the customer the CHOICE.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> Then again, it is easier to add a SD converted to HD than explain why it hasn't been added to millions of customers being duped by one's competition. If D* adds TWC E* may just add it anyways.
> 
> HSN in HD isn't too far off. It won't be the last channel to convert to be sure!


Promos for some of TWC's shows say "In HD where Available" on them, so it looks like they will be offering at least a little HD content at first.

HSN, QVC & Jewelry TV in HD might sway the wife to want to upgrade


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

jsk said:


> HSN, QVC & Jewelry TV in HD might sway the wife to want to upgrade


Not this wife. Less bandwidth on shopping and sport would be just fine with me. I'll go for news, documentaries and more European English speaking tv networks. BBCA just doesn't cut it. How about BBC1, BBC2, ITV, C4 and E4 for starters and Sky One after that.

I'll take a couple of Australian and New Zealand networks too. International A La Carte should include English speaking options from other countries, not just non English speaking ones.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

CoriBright said:


> Not this wife. Less bandwidth on shopping and sport would be just fine with me. I'll go for news, documentaries and more European English speaking tv networks. BBCA just doesn't cut it. How about BBC1, BBC2, ITV, C4 and E4 for starters and Sky One after that.
> 
> I'll take a couple of Australian and New Zealand networks too. International A La Carte should include English speaking options from other countries, not just non English speaking ones.


I'm with you there!! I'd love to have a package available of English speaking channels from foreign countries. I'd throw in maybe something from Canada to your list above.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

mroe sprots Yes ,fsn houton, fox sprots wisconsisn, etc very sigle sprot shnenl wlecoem 

more movieed hbo zone , hbosisgnatuere, actionmax , thileramx 5star , otuemax , eheothbhbo fmaialir

encode rdigitlsd

mtv digitals vh1 rock, vh1 soul, mtvjamz,mtv hitsm, vh Uno

mroe laino intraconals ,. sur epru,zur emxico aneoh atea ameirafed
52mx usa
teelformuala
mexicanal
Venvison itnaonal
vene mvoeis
etc 
More cathoic channels only etn aee 

They coudl remove aklak the trash 
less shsopoing 
less doserys 
les sex channnel
remvoec rorutv 
corutv
lifertiemechanels
hgdtv
corutv
rfd


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Everyone's garbage is someone else's favorite channel.


----------



## bradpr (Sep 8, 2007)

Does DirecTV have a bandwidth advantage over Dish?I heard dish was getting new satellites to remain competitive with directv. Anyone got info about this?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

After a few years everyone needs to replace their satellites. E* replaced one last year (E10 replacing E8 shifting E8 to cover E6's conus job). E11 was planned for later this year replacing E8 (it is a superpowered ConUS satellite). All this at 110°.

Remaining competitive is a good idea but E* was already ahead of D* on bandwidth. D10 helps level the playing field a little but E* still has more bandwidth available than D*.


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

Hd means nothing to me because I don't have Hd and can't afford to upgrade.Not only do I not have dish hd but I don't even have a hd tv set so I don't really care if we get any new hd channels.Their not even selling the hd converters yet as far as I know.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Yep. I am always surprised to hear people complain on this one... since NFL has been a DirecTV exclusive for years. It should not be a surprise to anyone, so I always figured people who wanted that pack are already with DirecTV and its a done deal.
> 
> Personally, and this is NOT a slam at DirecTV... but based on the price asked for the NFL package... I wouldn't buy it even if it were available. I would love to see all the NFL games, and be able to switch to out-of-market when there is a more competitive game elsewhere... but not at the prices being asked... so I don't really feel I am missing anything by Dish not having it available.


Yeah it $250+ something. You have to be a NFL freak to fall for that. It's way out my league, due to my income. I just watch 3 or 4 games a year anyway.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

CoriBright said:


> I'd be very happy if Dish added Logo. Channels I don't want to see don't go in my favorites list, it's simple isn't it? Why on earth would I want to see Playboy, Ten, Exstasy etc. Now if there was a PlayGIRL channel....... I don't have many sports channels in my list either. That's what it's for. Selective Viewing... but giving the customer the CHOICE.


Now just cut that out!! I want Playboy, Ten, Exstasy in high def of course


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Aransay said:


> mroe sprots Yes ,fsn houton, fox sprots wisconsisn, etc very sigle sprot shnenl wlecoem
> 
> more movieed hbo zone , hbosisgnatuere, actionmax , thileramx 5star , otuemax , eheothbhbo fmaialir
> 
> ...


I'm with ya on more HBOS buddy I'm Staying with E. I don't quite trust Directv. I'll just get DishAdvantage.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

sharklover said:


> Hd means nothing to me because I don't have Hd and can't afford to upgrade.Not only do I not have dish hd but I don't even have a hd tv set so I don't really care if we get any new hd channels.Their not even selling the hd converters yet as far as I know.


Amen brother. I don't care one bit about HD content because I can't afford it. The TV sets still cost a mint and it is really only affordable for the upper class niche.

Give me more ad free non premium channels. That is what I want.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I woudn't say that... you can ge a 30" 1080i flat-tube (direct view) HDTV for about $350.00. That is far from upper class prices


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

reddice said:


> Amen brother. I don't care one bit about HD content because I can't afford it. The TV sets still cost a mint and it is really only affordable for the upper class niche.
> 
> Give me more ad free non premium channels. That is what I want.


I agree that they still need to add non-hd channels considering there are still probably 10+million Dish customers who aren't doing HD right now, and as of lately, Dish seems to have forgotten they are around.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Slamminc11 said:


> I agree that they still need to add non-hd channels considering there are still probably 10+million Dish customers who aren't doing HD right now, and as of lately, Dish seems to have forgotten they are around.


I haven't seen Dish forgetting SD customers... Quite a bit of SD programming has been added if you go back and look at things.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

HDMe said:


> I haven't seen Dish forgetting SD customers... Quite a bit of SD programming has been added if you go back and look at things.


Well, yeah. If you go back over the last 10 years. How about in the last year.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BTN's an obvious one since it was recent.

Perhaps a better question is what have they missed. New SD channels put out that E* did not get carriage of. Chiller, Lifetime Movie Network, Logo ... a few - but it isn't like E* guaranteed carriage of every "cable" channel in the US and they still have more channels than the other DBS provider.

(Cue the trolls ... )


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

James Long said:


> BTN's an obvious one since it was recent.
> 
> Perhaps a better question is what have they missed. New SD channels put out that E* did not get carriage of. Chiller, Lifetime Movie Network, Logo ... a few - but it isn't like E* guaranteed carriage of every "cable" channel in the US and they still have more channels than the other DBS provider.
> 
> (Cue the trolls ... )


I'm not saying Dish should carry every channel (though how cool would that be). Let's look at HD channels added over the last year to two years compared to SD channels added over the same time period and the amount of customers subscribing to Hd compared to SD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't mind looking at those numbers ... while we are calculating also compare the number of HD channels that have come into existence in the last year or two vs the number of SD channels. If E* had not kept up with the HD it would be very noticeable and would hurt them.

Yes, there are millions of non-HD subscribers - but they are generally satisfied with the 302 channels E* has - why throw away the millions that want HD by not expanding into that arena?


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

James Long said:


> I don't mind looking at those numbers ... while we are calculating also compare the number of HD channels that have come into existence in the last year or two vs the number of SD channels. If E* had not kept up with the HD it would be very noticeable and would hurt them.
> 
> Yes, there are millions of non-HD subscribers - but they are generally satisfied with the 302 channels E* has - why throw away the millions that want HD by not expanding into that arena?


So where did I say that they should not add HD channels? I believe I even said how cool it would be if Dish carried every channel. No wait, that is exactly what I said. 
Hey Dish, keep adding them, that's fine (as they will be doing again later this month I believe) but to continue to add HD and not add SD at a comparable rate doesn't bode well for the 10+ million customers that either don't want to go with HD or can't afford to go with HD and are being set on the back burner to appease the 3 million or so HD customers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Slamminc11 said:


> So where did I say that they should not add HD channels? I believe I even said how cool it would be if Dish carried every channel. No wait, that is exactly what I said.
> Hey Dish, keep adding them, that's fine (as they will be doing again later this month I believe) but to continue to add HD and not add SD at a comparable rate doesn't bode well for the 10+ million customers that either don't want to go with HD or can't afford to go with HD and are being set on the back burner to appease the 3 million or so HD customers.


Dish can only add SD at a comparable rate to HD if new SD channels are springing into existence at the same rate.

A better question might be... What SD channel has launched in the past year (or two for that matter) that you want but Dish does not have? It can't be a very long list.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Slamminc11 said:


> but to continue to add HD and not add SD at a comparable rate


There is no "comparable rate" when new SD channels are not appearing as fast as new HD channels. Apples and oranges.



HDMe said:


> A better question might be... What SD channel has launched in the past year (or two for that matter) that you want but Dish does not have? It can't be a very long list.


And part two of that question, do three million Dish customers want it? I'm not saying three million want every HD channel ... but Slamminc11 has shown there is a demand for HD --- is there a similar demand (23% of subscribers) for the "missing" SD channels?


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Dish can only add SD at a comparable rate to HD if new SD channels are springing into existence at the same rate.
> 
> A better question might be... What SD channel has launched in the past year (or two for that matter) that you want but Dish does not have? It can't be a very long list.


The first step would be to have a list of channels (SD as well as HD) that is available but not on Dish for whatever reason. Not just that has launched in the last year.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

With older channels the decision not to carry was made in previous years. Sure, E* can come back and change their minds and "be late to the party" (so to speak). But it isn't the same issue as they are facing with HD channels where the channels themselves are new.

The list of "channels E* does not have that D* does" is a start (if you want to ignore the when of introduction). BET J, Chiller, Fuel TV, Lifetime Real Women, Logo and PBS Kids Sprout (not listing PIs and shopping channels). I'm sure there are channels neither DBS provider has added.


----------



## DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR (Jul 4, 2007)

I'd like to see Dish add Chiller and Fuel. Maybe when HD versions of these are launched, they have more chance of being added since D* will have them? BTW, D* does not have Lifetime Real Women anymore...

Another I'm wondering if D* or E* will add is CMT Pure Country, which is only on digital cable so far. 

I read that when E* launches the all MPEG4 service next year, there will be capacity for 1000 SD channels. Perhaps more of these "missing" channels could be added then...? :grin:


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

jame yoaur eforgetintehmsot imrpton want msaising yes

lso th othe hbofamility


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

sharklover said:


> I would like to get the chiller channel.What is Fuel? Is that some kind of music channel or something?


That's a network dedicated to what one might call "extreme" sports.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Aransay said:


> jame yoaur eforgetintehmsot imrpton want msaising yes
> 
> lso th othe hbofamility


YES is an RSN --- of little importance to those who won't get it (legally) because of blackouts of being outside the region.

DVRs exist. I like West feeds, but don't consider them a requirement. Then again, I'm in the Eastern Time Zone.


----------

